# même - place de l'adverbe



## gvergara

Salut :

Je voudrais savoir si dans la proposition suivante _même_ est placé à sa position habituelle. Moi, je l'aurais mis avant _avant que de_. Merci d'avance

_Disons que l'idée de me battre dans un monde de nantis, moi, la fille de rien, sans beauté ni piquant, sans passée ni ambition [...] m'a fatiguée *avant même que d'*essayer._
*De " L'élégance du hérisson " par Muriel Barbery*

Gonzalo


----------



## Donaldos

La position de "même" à cet endroit me semble tout à fait naturelle.


----------



## gvergara

Mais est-il permis de le mettre aussi avant _avant que de _?


----------



## Me-K

Bonjour.

N'écris pas, je crois, _même avant que de_, car c'est un peu lourd avec ce _de_ qui me semble de trop, alors qu'au contraire dans l'autre option tu t'appuies sur cette expression très solide, qui passe très bien, _avant même que_. qui supporte très bien, me semble-t-il, que tu y ajoutes _de_.

Sans hésiter, j'écrirais _avant même que de_, mais pas autrement.

Attends d'autres avis, je ne suis pas prof de français.


----------



## Giulia1986

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il y a une nuance de sens quand je dis:

"Il est plus facile de lire une phrase, même compliquée, que de traduire ce paragraphe-là."

"Il est plus facile de lire même une phrase compliquée que de traduire ce paragraphe-là."

Merci


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir Giulia.

Je ne perçois aucune différence de sens, seule la façon de dire diffère, les deux constructions reviennent au même. Attendons de savoir ce que d'autres en pensent. Quant aux constructions je trouve la deuxième plus satisfaisante, dans la mesure où l'incise dans la première est à la fois nécessaire et malheureuse : d'un côté, pour la clarté, on ne peut pas la supprimer, de l'autre côté, pour le sens, il ne faudrait pas séparer _phrase_ et _même compliquée_.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

*je n'ai même pas pensé à mes soucis / je n'ai pas même pensé à mes soucis*

Bonsoir 

J'ai trouvé les 2 positions de la négation mais la 2e me semble bizarre.  Des commentaires?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Selon moi, il existe une nuance entre ces deux formulations :

"même pas" = _j'aurais pu (compte tenu des circonstances), mais cela n'a pas été le cas_

"pas même" = _je n'ai pas pensé à d'autres choses non plus, et donc pas davantage à mes soucis_


----------



## Soukael

Bonsoir à tous 
J'aimerais savoir si la place de l'adverbe"même" est juste dans les deux cas:
"Je n'ai même pas pu le dépasser."
"Je n'ai pas pu même le dépasser."
Merci d'avance ^^


----------



## Maître Capello

Seule la première phrase est correcte.

_Je n'ai *même* pas pu le déplacer._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

La seconde phrase est correcte aussi : « Je n'ai pas pu le dépasser, je n'ai pas pu *même* le rejoindre. »


----------



## Soukael

Alors toutes les deux sont correctes?
Si je dirai par exemple" Je n'ai pas pu même dépasser son introduction." ça c'est correct? N'est-ce pas?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faudrait que vous nous donniez le contexte exact. De quelle introduction s'agit-il ? Qu'entendez-vous exactement par _dépasser_ ?

S'il s'agit de l'introduction d'un ouvrage et que vous n'êtes pas parvenu à le lire au-delà de cette partie-là, votre phrase serait à mon sens malvenue dans ce contexte.

_Je n'ai *même* pas pu dépasser son introduction._ 
_Je n'ai pas *même* pu dépasser son introduction._ 
_Je n'ai pas pu *même* dépasser son introduction._


----------



## Soukael

La phrase, à l'origine, fait partie d'une conversation qui s'est déroulée entre moi et un de mes amis. 
On s'est parlé de quelque chose dont on n'est même pas arrivé à son début.
Alors supposant qu'on parle d'une certaine introduction, quelconque, et qu'on veuille dire par"dépasser" franchir, surmonter. Qu'en pensez-vous? 
(J'ai de la peine à clarifier l'idée mais bon j'espère que vous me comprenez.)

J'ai fini par savoir que le contexte, c'est celui qui règne 
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## plantin

_Je n'ai pas pu même + infinitif_ (ou toute autre personne ou temps: tu, il, nous, etc...) est correct, mais donne à votre phrase une coloration littéraire et assez affectée, et elle est rare à l'oral.
On la trouve assez fréquemment jusqu'au XIXème siècle (voir ici plus généralement pas pu même) mais très peu après:
Chez Bossuet
Chez Antoine Arnauld
Chez Napoléon
Chez Chateaubriand
etc...
mais encore aujourd'hui quand même, sous différentes formes (tu n'as pas pu même..., nous n'avons pas pu même..., ne pas pouvoir même...), comme ici ou ici ou là

L'historique des trois formulations est assez spectaculaire: on assiste à un recul continu de _même_ dans l'expression, qui aboutit à un renversement complet: au XVIIIème siècle, il est en fin (_pas pu même_), alors que _même pas pu_ est quasiment inconnu, puis on assiste à une flambée de _pas même pu_, hégémonique au XIXème siècle, l'effet de ciseau portant en tête _même pas pu _dans les années 1890. Reste à l'expliquer, je pense qu'il y aurait une thèse de sociolinguistique à faire là-dessus, sur le passage de l'écriture aristocratique à l'écriture bourgeoise (voir la concomitance de la flambée de _pas même pu_ avec la Révolution), puis à une écriture plus populaire, avec la généralisation de l'enseignement primaire (fin XIXème, pile au moment de ce ciseau) et l'essor de la presse en particulier...
Mais c'est très difficile à juger, puisque cette étiquette d'écriture précieuse est largement tributaire de sa rareté actuelle, ce qui n'était peut-être pas ressenti comme tel au XVIIIème siècle. On est toujours juge et partie quand on étudie l'évolution de la langue, puisqu'on baigne nous-mêmes dans une culture linguistique qui en est l'aboutissement.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Plantin said:
			
		

> mais encore aujourd'hui quand même, sous différentes formes


Oui, par exemple :
 « Alors, tu as pu toucher le cercueil de Johnny ?
- Non, pas même l'approcher... »

Plus concrètement, Grevisse explique (13e, § 935, a, R. 2) :





> On a aussi le choix entre _même pas_ et _pas même_, celui-ci moins fréquent, sauf après une pause.


 Suit une citation de  Proust : « Elles ne lisaient jamais rien, *pas même* un journal. »

Rare cette syntaxe ? Peut-être. Recherchée ? Possible. Mais incorrecte : non !

Un coup d'épervier dans GGL Livres ramène trois poissons modernes :


> « Tu te rappelles la fois où tu n'as *pas pu même* attendre le fin du dîner... ? »
> S. Doubrovsky, 1999





> « Nous n'avons pas pu trouver un critère sûr, nous n'avons *pas pu même* nous prononcer sur la valeur de certains exemples... »
> P. Attal (grammairien), 1994





> « Voyez tout ce que l'enquêteur insinue en prétendant ne vouloir rien dire et ne *pas pouvoir même* donner les références à propos de la casuistique des péchés de luxure. »
> R. Duchêne, 1985



*PS* : Je constate, avec retard et à ma grande confusion, que je donne les mêmes exemples que Plantin. Mille excuses...


----------



## Maître Capello

plantin said:


> _Je n'ai pas pu même + infinitif_ (ou toute autre personne ou temps: tu, il, nous, etc...) est correct, mais donne à votre phrase une coloration littéraire et assez affectée, et elle est rare à l'oral. On la trouve assez fréquemment jusqu'au XIXème siècle (voir ici plus généralement pas pu même) mais très peu après


Merci Plantin pour ces précisions.  Mon « Seule la première phrase est correcte » au #10 était en effet excessif. Cela dit, je pense que nous sommes tous d'accord pour dire que placer _même_ devant l'infinitif plutôt que devant le verbe modal est rare de nos jours et qu'il vaut sans doute mieux l'éviter, a fortiori si le locuteur n'est pas de langue maternelle française.

Quoi qu'il en soit, il me semble que si l'adverbe _même_ peut sémantiquement porter uniquement sur l'infinitive plutôt que sur toute la phrase, la place de l'adverbe devant l'infinitif se justifie davantage – quoiqu'elle reste bien moins naturelle que devant le verbe modal :

_Je n'ai pas pu l'approcher. Je n'ai pas pu même le voir._ (voir étant plus facile qu'approcher)
_Je n'ai pas pu le toucher. Je n'ai pas pu même l'approcher._ (approcher étant plus facile que toucher)
_Je n'ai pas pu le dépasser. Je n'ai pas pu même le rattraper._ (rattraper étant plus facile que dépasser)
_Je n'ai pas pu finir ce livre. Je n'ai pas pu même terminer le premier chapitre_. (lire un seul chapitre étant plus facile/court que lire le livre en entier)​
Mais je vois mal en quoi _dépasser_ pourrait être plus facile qu'une autre action dans le contexte de Soukael, ce qui rend pour moi cette construction encore moins naturelle.



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> *PS* : Je constate, avec retard et à ma grande confusion, que je donne les mêmes exemples que Plantin.


Preuve s'il en est que ce tour n'est plus très courant de nos jours…


----------



## KennyHun

Comme les exemples précédents ne me permettent pas de faire des grosses déductions, je reposte ce que j'avais écrit, en ouvrant erronément un nouveau fil, ailleurs.

Bonjour,

Cette phrase (j'ai apporté même du chocolat) est-elle correcte ou faudrait-il plutôt dire "j'ai même apporté du chocolat" ?
Je m'interroge donc sur la place de l'adverbe "même" dans la phrase.

Contexte : quelqu'un dit ça en voulant rassurer quelqu'un qui est en colère.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase _J'ai apporté même du chocolat_ ne convient guère que si le locuteur a amené autre chose de moins alléchant que le chocolat :

_J'ai apporté des pommes. J'ai apporté *même* du chocolat._ ()​
Mais même dans ce cas – et dans les autres cas également – il sera plus naturel de mettre _même_ entre l'auxiliaire et le participe passé :

_J'ai *même* apporté du chocolat._ ​


----------



## SergueiL

Si "même" est placé après le participe passé, il agit sur le ou les COD du verbe et ne peut en effet être employé que si le lecteur a amené autre chose (de meilleur ou pas ne joue pas, à mon sens) :
• j'ai apporté (du champagne, des petit fours, et) même du chocolat

S'il est placé entre l'auxiliaire et le participe passé, il agit sur le verbe, donc ici sur l'action d'_apporter quelque chose_, mise en relief par rapport à d'autres actions.
• (j'ai réservé la chambre d'hôtel, je suis allé chercher les petits fours et) j'ai même apporté du chocolat.
Je dirais que cette tournure est sans doute la plus adéquate pour la situation décrite : _quelqu'un dit ça en voulant rassurer quelqu'un qui est en colère, _car il est plus probable que cette action (apporter du chocolat) vienne s'ajouter à d'autres actions (je me suis déplacé, je t'écoute, je me suis excusé, etc.) plutôt que le chocolat vienne s'ajouter à d'autres "cadeaux".

Il est bien possible enfin que cette deuxième tournure soit plus _courante_ (adjectif que je préfère à _naturelle_) dans tous les cas, mais pas de façon écrasante (à vue de nez, bien sûr).


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> S'il est placé entre l'auxiliaire et le participe passé, il agit sur le verbe


Pas nécessairement. Pour reprendre mon exemple avec les pommes et le chocolat, je dirais le plus naturellement du monde :

_J'ai apporté des pommes. J'ai *même* apporté du chocolat._


----------

